# versteckte dateien



## Bluebird (9. März 2002)

mal ne ganz einfache frage.....wie kann man sich unter wsftp versteckte dateien anzeigen lassen....da gabs irgendein parameter....

(bei unix sind alle dateien mit nem punkt vorne versteckt)


----------



## Christoph (21. März 2002)

hehe, das alte HTACESS-Problem! kennt wohl jeder..
schau in der Manual nach!


----------



## Bluebird (21. März 2002)

habs....also: wenn man connected hat ist da links unter dem ordner anlegen button nen textfeld....da muss -la rein....dann enter und ab sofort sind die .htaccess und andere versteckte dateien sichtbar


----------

